

AskHN: ideas on final year project related to networking security ? - kasper

i want to do a final year project related to network security . any ideas which are feasible?
======
fuzzbang
You have to be more specific than that. These days information security is a
huge field. Network security is a misnomer since almost no one works on
"network security", which is about protocols not applications / operating
systems.

I'd suggest being more specific about what sort of project you're interested
in. Will you be doing original research on the size of botnets (you and
everyone else in the world); maybe write a tool for something, I'd suggest
writing a real webapp security assessment tool. I hate doing web app
assessments. Another thing that would be really useful would be collaborative
information sharing during a pen test (I've put a lot of thought into this one
and could give you more pointers)...

If you want to play it safe, just write another fuzzer. Everyone writes
fuzzers. Or you could write some VoIP security tools.

------
cperciva
Implement SSH. The world needs a good (free, minimalist, and secure) SSH
implementation.

------
dryicerx
Network Behaviour Anomaly Detection & Deep Packet Inspection are two very hot
fields with tons of open space for improvement and experimentation. Both of
these are extremely general/vague, but just throwing ideas.

------
rasikjain
In this Social networking era of web 2.0, I would suggest to look into the
data security (Privacy data) and its impact of sharing your privacy data
across social networks like facebook, twitter, orkut etc......

